# Wow, this is weird.



## Goose II (Jan 13, 2008)

On my older Vista 32-bit installation and using 0.26, I had 156 average FPS on the fuzzy square thing.

Now I have Vista 64-bit, using 0.27 Beta3 and am only getting 56 average.

Help? Is this going to carry on into my games?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you run benchmarks before? If so run them now and compare. You may need to re-install drivers. I wouldn't necessarily say your games will be affected...really, only you will know that for sure. More info is needed...system specs would be a plus.


----------



## Goose II (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol, nevermind, it was my bad again. In the Catalyst Control Center, I set all the 3D settings to high globally instead of Use Application Settings.

Now I again, have a 150-160 average. But thanks for trying to help!


----------

